

Primal: The Semantically Driven Search Assistant. - Gibbon
http://www.primal.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Nope. Maybe it's just me (I know, I'm weird, even my wife says so) but I can't
work out what I'm supposed to do, or what it will do for me.

~~~
Gibbon
It's actually pretty cool.. I just found it and have been messing around with
it.

This is how it works.. Type in a "thought" such as parrots and then click the
storm tab on the top or the brainstorm tab on the right.

It pulls in semantically related keywords that are both deeper in your subject
and related to your subject. Clicking on any them ads them to your list and
you can then drill down ever deeper in each subject.

From there you can click the content button on the right or the pages button
on the top and it pulls in content from wikipedia, amazon, flickr, yahoo etc.

Any content you like can then be added to a personalized page about that
subject by simply clicking the "+" on each item.

For example here's a page I made with a few random things about parrots and
parakeets.

[http://pages.primal.com/_domain/3464b4a3-b61a-4227-b501-5a82...](http://pages.primal.com/_domain/3464b4a3-b61a-4227-b501-5a82f779880a/parrots)

One good use for it would be to pull in content and references for a blog post
you're working on fairly quickly.

The search tab also ads your keyword and semantically related words to the top
of the search page.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm. I've marked it to come back and explore, but the first few things I tried
seem to have produced pretty much nothing of interest. Maybe it's just what
I'm trying.

I'll try later.

